# water pump



## audiovince (Aug 24, 2013)

water pump comes on every few minutes without calling for water. Is there a check valve or something that is faulty?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been told that if your pump come on at  random and you are not needing  water, then you have a leak somewhere. Your pump is not suppose to come unless you need water. I hope I worded that right.


----------



## LEN (Aug 24, 2013)

The pumps have a back flow valve that keep pressure up. That valve on does leak back slowly and the pump will give a on time for a couple of seconds. I don't know if the vavle is replaceable or not. I just live with it and turn the pump off when not needed. Sand or calcium build up is the problem.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Aug 24, 2013)

There is a check valve replacement kit.  I made that repair two winters ago.  The kit was around $15 at an RV store in South Florida.  My pump was a Shurflo can't remember model number.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess I am lucky, never had that problem.


----------



## LEN (Aug 25, 2013)

Never tried it but have heard that a shot of vinegar in the pump, like pumping in anti freeze with clean the valve of corrosion. 

LEN


----------



## vanole (Aug 25, 2013)

Len,

I heard that also and and gave it a shot (vinegar) not the good stuff and unfortunately for me it did not work.  Heck maybe I should have given it a shot of some rot gut I also had along.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 25, 2013)

well since I do winterize mine by the by pass valve maybe that is keeping it clean. heck who knows, just glad it not malfunctioning. heading out for labor day camping in 3 days.


----------

